# naniwa diamond stones?



## panda (May 28, 2018)

anyone tried this series? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L1SHY2W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
looks like chosera but with diamonds as the abrasive.


----------



## Jville (May 28, 2018)

panda said:


> anyone tried this series? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L1SHY2W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> looks like chosera but with diamonds as the abrasive.



I'm also curious about these. I came across a seemingly good deal on these but didn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 28, 2018)

Almost five years ago, the same question was raised:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/15693-Naniwa-diamond-stones


----------



## Grunt173 (May 28, 2018)

Guess they ain't worth a darn then or we would have heard more about them by now,after 5 years.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 29, 2018)

Jon didn't like them and that's good enough for me.


----------



## panda (May 29, 2018)

do you remember what he wrote about it? or is there a link?


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 30, 2018)

I wouldn't buy from that source. I ordered a 1000 grit about three months ago. Then I found out it was coming from Japan and would take, they said, 5 weeks for delivery. Eventually the date came and tracking said it was out for delivery. No luck. I checked tracking the next few days and it said I should have received the stone. Per Amazon, I tried contacting the company but received no reply. Eventually I requested a refund from Amazon and they granted it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 30, 2018)

panda said:


> do you remember what he wrote about it? or is there a link?



I posted it.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/15693-Naniwa-diamond-stones


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2018)

If you're ordering from Japan I'd try NSK. They've got a better rep in Japan than Naniwa for these diamond/CBN stones.

http://nskdiatoishi.cart.fc2.com/?ca=1

http://nsk.sakura.ne.jp/26.html


----------



## K813zra (Jun 5, 2018)

Dude, those are pricey.


----------



## panda (Jun 6, 2018)

jon just needs to release his diamond stone in 3k. i like his 6k diamond, just prefer a lower grit


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 7, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Dude, those are pricey.



You say that again!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 8, 2018)

Jnats are pricey too though. Maybe these stones are worth it, maybe not. User comments would be nice.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 8, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Jnats are pricey too though. Maybe these stones are worth it, maybe not. User comments would be nice.



Fair point. I like my naturals though.


----------



## zitangy (Jun 9, 2018)

I use the Diamond stones with resin from China. retired the naniwa 6k as it wasnt that aggressive 

a)I like that it stays relatively flat . The 1k and 3k used mainly for the Ura (side) as i need them flat.The right hand side ( right handed side) I am not too bothered with sightly curved stones as i prefer a convex edge anyway

b) On other knives, i do appreciate the deeper striations as it lasts longer and I tend to sharpen at a higher angle..

c) Feel.. feedback... nothing much to say....but it gets the job done fast, no nonsense, respectable shine .

d) For neglected knives.. thick behind the edge... I prefer an aggressive progression of stones..

Does it bring me joy and satisfaction when using it??.... not really... but it does the job done fast... But there are days... that i like the feel and gradually work my way thru with less aggressive stones.. adn just pushing pushing the edge to the "edge"..

Have fun ...~z


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

zitangy have you tried the diamond stone from jki? i'm at the point where staying always flat is becoming more and more desirable vs great feedback. i thought feedback on jki diamond 6k was fine and it was fast as hell, i just wish there was a 3k or 4k version available.

*cough, jon, are you seeing this??


----------



## zitangy (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


> zitangy have you tried the diamond stone from jki?



Unfortunately no... 

my further testing will be a jump from 400 grit ( cheap china stone , not too particular as long as it cuts fast) ... a few light strokes... depending on amt of steel that needs to be removed AND jump to a 2 or 3k and stop there.. with a reasonable shine, a very decent smooth cutting edge.... basically a 2 stone setup

Btw, i forgot to mention that i use my diamond series for wide bevels and behind the edge thinning clean up after the 200 grit. 

Do stay sharp... ~z


----------



## panda (Jun 9, 2018)

i go from 400 straight to 3k also


----------



## JBroida (Jun 9, 2018)

panda said:


> zitangy have you tried the diamond stone from jki? i'm at the point where staying always flat is becoming more and more desirable vs great feedback. i thought feedback on jki diamond 6k was fine and it was fast as hell, i just wish there was a 3k or 4k version available.
> 
> *cough, jon, are you seeing this??



lol... yeah... i see this... let me see what i can do


----------



## zitangy (Jun 10, 2018)

panda said:


> i go from 400 straight to 3k also



Tks for the confirmation that its doable....... i shall put in more effort in testing... to get a fast cutting 3k. Did some testing on King Hyper2000... hv not come to a firm conclusion yet......but the finish on 3k diamond is more " respectable" again... tks


----------



## panda (Sep 24, 2019)

JBroida said:


> lol... yeah... i see this... let me see what i can do


any progress jon?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 24, 2019)

honestly never got around to it, and not sure how much real interest there would be. I love having the diamond stones we have around, but they arent really huge sellers.


----------



## suntravel (Sep 24, 2019)

I have tried the Naniwa 6k Diamond, has less Diamonds than the cheap resin bondend Diamondstones from DMD, wich i am useing now, the Set 1K 3K 6K and 12K for around 200$ all together.

Almost no dishing, on easy steels not faster than Shapton, but on high end PM steel faster than any other stones. They are not as fine as other stones with the same k rating and making deeper scratches, so best for per grind, finish with convential stones or nats.

Regards

Uwe


----------



## Barclid (Sep 25, 2019)

For those interested in bonded diamond stones, I believe Yanagi Knife is coming out with some soon (tm) in the missing grit ranges. I tried the prototypes a while back and while I won't be jumping ship to them, they do work quite well on stuff like Honyaki single bevels.


----------



## bennyprofane (Sep 30, 2019)

suntravel said:


> I have tried the Naniwa 6k Diamond, has less Diamonds than the cheap resin bondend Diamondstones from DMD, wich i am useing now, the Set 1K 3K 6K and 12K for around 200$ all together.
> 
> Almost no dishing, on easy steels not faster than Shapton, but on high end PM steel faster than any other stones. They are not as fine as other stones with the same k rating and making deeper scratches, so best for per grind, finish with convential stones or nats.
> 
> ...



Can confirm this. I also have these stones and they are an amazing value for the price. At the moment they are on sale and the entire set is only 125$. They are available here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000008352648.html


----------

